# Celeste Visit



## Incarnate (May 3, 2020)

Celeste is currently in my boyfriends town and is giving out recipes.
You can get the Taurus bathtub recipe if you don't already have it, or a random Celeste recipe if you do.

Entry fee is 1 NMT or 20 fish bait.




*Waiting List*
Iclcola
Briana0666
Keen
worfmaster
SarahSays
~Robin~
charlie_moo_
Centuria
IdleAbyss
Bloobloop
fatmasterson
Kenko
kookey​


----------



## lclcola (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come with some fish bait


----------



## Briana0666 (May 3, 2020)

I’d like to come with a NMT please


----------



## Incarnate (May 3, 2020)

lclcola said:


> I'd like to come with some fish bait





Briana0666 said:


> I’d like to come with a NMT please



Thanks to both of you! There's a small line at the moment, but I'll PM you the dodo code once it clears out a bit.


----------



## Keen (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## worfmaster (May 3, 2020)

I have fish bait, may I come?


----------



## SarahSays (May 3, 2020)

Hi there. May I come? Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## Incarnate (May 3, 2020)

worfmaster said:


> I have fish bait, may I come?





SarahSays said:


> Hi there. May I come? Sarah from Kapalua



Yes! I'll PM dodo code once space clears out.


----------



## ~Robin~ (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come please (with NMT)


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 3, 2020)

Once you have space may I come, I'll get some fish bait gathered while I wait so no rush


----------



## Incarnate (May 3, 2020)

~Robin~ said:


> I'd like to come please (with NMT)





charlie_moo_ said:


> Once you have space may I come, I'll get some fish bait gathered while I wait so no rush



Yes! I'll PM you the code once space clears out.


----------



## Faux (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to visit when there's space, will pay in NMT.  : D


----------



## IdleAbyss (May 3, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to visit please! I'll pay the NMT


----------



## Incarnate (May 3, 2020)

Centuria said:


> I'd like to visit when there's space, will pay in NMT.  : D





IdleAbyss said:


> Hi, I'd love to visit please! I'll pay the NMT



Added you to the list


----------



## Bloobloop (May 3, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## fatmasterson (May 3, 2020)

I would love to come if this is still active!


----------



## Kenko (May 3, 2020)

Can i come? will give 1 nmt


----------



## kookey (May 3, 2020)

Interested! I can pay 1 nmt


----------



## Incarnate (May 3, 2020)

Bloobloop said:


> can i come?





fatmasterson said:


> I would love to come if this is still active!





Kenko said:


> Can i come? will give 1 nmt





kookey said:


> Interested! I can pay 1 nmt



Yes! It's still active. I'll PM you a code when the line clears.


----------



## -Zora- (May 3, 2020)

If you're still doing this I'd love to come


----------



## tonkuri (May 3, 2020)

ill come with a nmt!


----------



## Capchir (May 3, 2020)

I would like to come if possible pls!


----------



## Cenna (May 3, 2020)

I’ll come with 1NMT.


----------

